# when to book ferry



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

ok Guys,
just trying to get my head around ferrys,
when is it best to book,
well ahead or just before??
we are going last two weeks sept,
i have seen some guys post that they have it for about £115,
is it cheaper late night?
seem to remember from my old army days it was, then get there early and hope we got the earlier ferry, more time on leave!!
any help guys, we are thinking of newhaven deippe,
we are going to do a bit of normandy before heading down south to vasles then come back liore valley think so any how
Cheers Misty


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Much like flights it appears to be book early for best prices, they certainly do not seem to reduce prices at the last minute.

We are going Newhaven - Dieppe for the last 2 weeks of Sept and I have posted about getting the crossing for £115.

IF you qualify for the concessionary fare on the route.


> *Concession Fares!*
> Enjoy 20 % discount on your booking!
> Seniors aged over 60, students aged under 25 and disabled persons are entitled to claim a 20% discount.
> Reservations must be made via our Call Centre (0800 917 1201) or in person at the Ferry Terminal.
> ...


£144 (£115.20 if you qualify) is still available out after the 15th back around the 28th.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Stanner,
not wrinkly enough yet for the 20%, but c&c c give 10% so a bit cheaper, looking at leaving on the sunday 14th and back on the sat 27th, £144.00, 
wage slave so will need to be back in work on the monday
thanks for the heads up
Misty


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

LD Lines / DFDS / what ever they are calling their company today, the newhaven route can be booked as a single for half the return. Most companies charge a larger percentage for singles, than doubles ( ie not half the return cost ) so it can be better to use them one way, and back another.

( just me two penny worth )


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Simple answer is to book as early as you can and SHOP AROUND ! There can be vast differences in fares and late night/early morning nearly always cheaper


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

just booked tickets,
£129.40, 10% of with c&c c
out on the 14th night sailing
back 27th morning sailing
so if you see us with big grins standing by the baot with our Molly its to hide that we havn't got a clue what we are doing, where we are going, well we are going to get to Vasles to meet up with an old army mate, no idea how or where were staying on the way, just know were comming back up the Loire valley,
so now time to sort me act out,
please please help,,,,,,,
if any one going same time and want to show us the ropes for a couple of days, you are more than welcome
Misty and Mrs T (crapping it now coz its definate)


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Ferry to france*

Assuming that you are travelling from Newhaven, the Aire at Dieppe is right by the port. Good place to top up. Lovely spot for walking in to town overlooking the harbour.

Sundial


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mistycat. France is a complete doddle in the motorhome. dont worry about it. Just get a copy of All the Aires France and download all the POI from www.campingcar-infos.com which really does have all the aires, make sure you know how to program lat and long in your sat nav for the Aires and off you go!

Couldnt be easier. I usually have 2 or 3 in mind just in case the first one doesnt work out.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys,

Sundial, 
yep newhaven - Deippe,

Barry, 
Thanks you have said before, gonna get the all aires, you sent me the link for camping cars which transalates into english,

just got to see where we end up,
thinking of going to normandy way, d day stuff first,
would that be best,

Misty


----------

